# Utah Stream Access



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Yesterday the Utah Supreme Court heard oral argument in two cases involving stream access in the state of Utah. The courtroom was packed and people were standing in the back The attorneys for the Utah Stream Access Coalition (USAC) did a wonderful job laying out the position and defending the rights of sportsmen and the general public. The court likely will not issue an opinion for several more months. However, I wanted to say thank you to the USAC and the lawyers and volunteers who worked hard to defend the rights of the sportsmen and the general public.

If you were not able to attend but want to listen to the arguments, I have included the links below: https://www.utcourts.gov/opinions/streams/sup/

-Hawkeye-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Were you there? If so, I wish I could have come and said hi.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Tyson-

Yes, I was there. I was sitting on the right side just in front of the law clerks. I was the tall, ugly guy in the blue shirt. I thought I saw you sitting in the back in a red jacket. I wanted to say hello but I had to leave before the second hearing ended in order to get back for a meeting. Let's get together for lunch sometime, and thank you for your work on this issue.

Jason


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

what were your overall thoughts? how did you feel the day went? Thank you to USAC for their hard work

E


----------

